# An Irish Toast



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

John O'Reilly hoisted his beer and said, "Here's to spending the rest of 
me life - between the legs of me wife !"
That won him the top prize at the pub for the best toast of the night !
He went home and told his wife, Mary, "I won the prize for the best 
toast of the night."
She said, "Aye, did ye now. And what was your toast?"
John said, "Here's to spending the rest of me life, sitting in church 
beside me wife."
"Oh, that is very nice indeed, John!" Mary said.
The next day, Mary ran into one of John's drinking buddies on the street 
corner.
The man chuckled leeringly and said, "John won the prize last night at 
the pub with a toast about you, Mary."
She said, "Aye, he told me, and I was a bit surprised myself. You know, 
>>he's only been there twice in the last four years. Once he fell asleep, 
>>andÂ the other time I had to pull him by the ears to make him come".


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats funny! :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Now that's a good joke       

Johnny F


----------

